# This is amazing reconstruction with Captains actual voice



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Reconstruction why the flight 1549 ended up in the Hudson River.

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=tE_5eiYn0D0


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

good find cheers


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Fascinating


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Summary

>six word story thread on MHF<

PS I've decided to put a link to my competition on every thread I post to >Here it is<


----------



## teifiprt (Oct 2, 2007)

Amazing, don't know why its in Jokes and Trivia?
8O 8O 8O 
Peter.


----------

